# HDPE conduit question



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a job where the contractor bored a HDPE (orange color) conduit from a pole sign to a foundation for an electrical circuit. The HDPE from grade runs up the foundation then enters through a PVC electrical elbow.

Article 353.12 (1) does not permit the HDPE conduit to be exposed.

Exposed, to the elements would be my interpretation. Would the contractor have to use rigid conduit to grade and then connect to the HDPE below grade to meet the code?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Dec 30, 2014)

carlon does make Couplings for HDPE/PVC connections

They Also make UV resistent HDPE, it is black.

http://www.carlonsales.com/pdfs/HDPE/HDPE_Brochure.pdf


----------

